# LCB Orange Crush



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

10 months old here,very happy with how he is maturing so far.What do yall think?:roll:


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

He is by far one of my favorites on here.
So gorgeous & my gosh,
that color is just astonshing!

He is maturing VERY well!


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow he looks great!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a good looking boy! Love Crush! He is getting so big!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks really good!!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments yall,and my haters i know youre lookin LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks good, has he made it out to any shows yet?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Looks good, has he made it out to any shows yet?


He has been in ADBA ring lol, but we dont have ABKC or any bully shows up here.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> He has been in ADBA ring lol, but we dont have ABKC or any bully shows up here.


No abkc? That sucks, are you going to travel when he matures some to get some titles on him?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah if we can travel to shows we will,also we have been gaining contacts (fellow bully owners locally) to see if we can get enough people interested to host our own abkc event up here which would be the ultimate goal.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=97645&gens=5


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Yeah if we can travel to shows we will,also we have been gaining contacts (fellow bully owners locally) to see if we can get enough people interested to host our own abkc event up here which would be the ultimate goal.


That would be cool, and is totally doable, keep us updated


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I already have financial backing just need to find enough people to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I already have financial backing just need to find enough people to make it worthwhile.


NICE! Network darlin, send the word out to surrounding states. Hope it goes down, can't wait to see how he does!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive found quite a few bully owners locally,the problem is finding people who know how to show and have show quality bullys.Slowly but surely we are gaining numbers.I think a bully fun show or even meet n' greet typa thing would be a good idea to test the waters before much money gets invested.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya the biggest issue up here right now is noone seems to know about the ABKC and dont have dogs registered with them or intrest to at this point , to alot of us up here ABKC isnt reputable cause noone knows them its like trying to talk them into registering CKC lol. Out of the 10 kennels I have contacted I have 3 interested, sooo need a few more numbers before we go into those kinda shows. Kinda hoping we can make some contacts with some kennels near the border washington oregon area, if we do a ABKC show up here it would probably be worth comming across the border for them , easier competition atleast at 1st. But right now we are hoping to get some sort of fun show going after the winter passes, and promote the ABKC registry so we can host those shows in the future and have a decent turn out. Figure this way we can iron out the kinks with the fun shows so we know how to run the bigger show smoothly.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

you can place an ad on craigslist calling all registered bully owners, create a chat group on facebook and put it in the add, you might be suprised how many people are in your area, and if they are truly bully's you could have an education group on the ABKC, once you have a decent amount of people thats when you look into getting a show together.


----------

